# PaceSetter Longtubes and Magnaflow Mufflers



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

I just heard my buddys WS-6 LS1 with Pace Setters and a Magnaflow CatBack and it sounded mean. I want to pretty much duplicate this setup. I plan on running the Pace Setter Long Tube Headers but I don't know what Magnaflow Muffler to use that will sound the most throaty and non raspy. I have a 2004 GTO 5.7L with I believe 2.25" exhaust. What things do I need to consider when doing this other then getting the computer cat delete programming to stop throwing CELs? I am also contemplating using most of the stock exhaust unless this is a bad idea. Should the exhaust be bumped up to a 2.5" or is 2.25" better for a 5.7L. I would also like to cam it eventually too but that's an entirely different story as I have no clue on what one I would like to do or where I want the power gains.

So really I guess all Im looking for is what series are equivalent to say the Flowmaster 40/44's.


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Also where is the cheapest place to purchase Longtube PaceSetters?


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

chuckD said:


> Also where is the cheapest place to purchase Longtube PaceSetters?


Marylandspeed is the best for pacesetters because you can get them jet hot coated. The problem with those headers is that they are not stainless and will eventually rust, thus why so cheap. 

If you do purchase pacesetters, you'll need O2 extensions and new gaskets. Anytime you do headers, you'll need a tune as well because your car will run like ****. 

Best bet is to buy magnapacks for your mufflers and step up to the 2.5" pipes because you'll be flowing a little more. You probably don't want the magnaflow mufflers because they sound just like stock. Like I said, marylandspeed.com is your friend for everything (except the tune).

They are a sponsor of www.ls1gto.com and have ton of great feedback there.


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Do I need to purchase the mid pipes or should the exhaust shop be able to make better ones?


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

chuckD said:


> Do I need to purchase the mid pipes or should the exhaust shop be able to make better ones?


The mids are only $110 bucks...I doubt you'll find a shop fab you for cheaper than that...


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

is it worth having them put on a flange from the headers to the mids?


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

chuckD said:


> is it worth having them put on a flange from the headers to the mids?


Well you could, or just use clamps to bolt them out. It's whatever you prefer, but I heard the pacesetter clamps suck ass so you may wanna get new ones or just buy the flanges and weld them on. It'll be cheaper to just buy new clamps.


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I have that exact same setup in my 6.0. Magnaflow exhaust and pacesetter longtube headers with midpipes. It isnt too loud at idle but when you give it a little gas, it def. opens up fast. I put the long tubes on myself but the car already had the magnaflows on when I purchased the car. Couple this with the K&N CAI and a HP Tuners tune and she runs very well. Very impressed with her!

The Pacesetter clamps really do suck...it took a friend to help me clamp them down. I bought the headers from a seller on Ebay that came coated and with the midpipes....cost me $540 shipped to my door. All you need is the 02 extenders and you are set.


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

which extenders the front or the rear? (I think I read on marylandspeed.com that there were 2 different sets)

How long did it take you to install the headers? Can I use someone elses HP Tuners Module?


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I honestly cant remember but I bought 2 extenders but only ended up needing one. I can sell you this one if you wanted it. The headers took me about a week because i did it mostly by myself. I hear the automatics are tougher than the manuals. The hardest part i came across was dealing with the steering rack and column. Major pain in the butt. If you do a search, there is a very good detailed install guide that a guy posted. Also you may want to keep in mind buying another 02 sensor or 2. I stripped one of the sensors that went into the cat....That is also fun to get out!

I had mine tuned by a performance shop in town....not sure if you can use someone else module


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

I read a guys detailed installation guide on LS1GTO.com and he made it sound like it was a few days job but in my mind I cant see it actually taking that long but I understand I am probably very wrong. I think I am going to get the painted ones and either wrap them or ceramic coat and wrap them. I want to do the mid pipes too but at the same time I would like to step my 5.7's exhaust up to 2.5" so I dont know what I want to do.


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

How does everyone feel about wrapping the headers?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pacesetter LT's won't bolt to the stock mids. You must buy theirs. Even though they are known to rust, getting them hot jet coted will solve that issue and illimate some of the head soaking the LS motors tend to have. You will need front extentions because to get your CEL off you will turn off the rear O2 with HP tuners or have a tuner do it for you.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

chuckD said:


> I read a guys detailed installation guide on LS1GTO.com and he made it sound like it was a few days job but in my mind I cant see it actually taking that long but I understand I am probably very wrong. I think I am going to get the painted ones and either wrap them or ceramic coat and wrap them. I want to do the mid pipes too but at the same time I would like to step my 5.7's exhaust up to 2.5" so I dont know what I want to do.


Its a good day of work. Takes time but not hard. Drop the steering rack and they slide right in. I did a set in about 5 hours.


----------



## hondatraitor05m6 (Jun 24, 2009)

does anyone know if the stock cat. dia. is the same as the pacesetter mid pipes? i would like to weld the stock cats into the midpipes.


----------



## OMENOUS (Aug 19, 2008)

pacesetters catless mids and magnaflows...






The instal in my driveway was 5 hours and that was from jack stands to pavement. The sound is great for a daily driven car but if you want wild look elsewhere. the magnas only get hostile around 4k rpm and up but for highway cruising its perfectly quiet and drone free. good luck!


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Does anybody like the bullet mufflers? Or are they a waste of money?


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Also what are the best series from Magnaflow? Are there 2 or 3 different mufflers that are best (like having the option of Flowmaster 40 series over Super 44 series?)


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

BlackPearl said:


> Marylandspeed is the best for pacesetters because you can get them jet hot coated. The problem with those headers is that they are not stainless and will eventually rust, thus why so cheap.
> 
> If you do purchase pacesetters, you'll need O2 extensions and new gaskets. Anytime you do headers, you'll need a tune as well because your car will run like ****.
> 
> ...





I have been using Pacesetter LTs with custom mids and Magnaflow Cat back for a few years. It is a great sounding system. Not too loud but loud enough to make people look as you drive by.
If you purchase a set of their LTs there are two ways to do it.

Buy the Jet Hot Coated version but if cash is a problem buy their UNPAINTED set. If you purchase their painted one the paint will be burned completely off after a few short rides

If you purchase the UNPAINTED ones, before you install them purchase a few cans of VHT High Temp Ceramic paint and give them a few coats. This paint will last a long time. I did this on my car and it did not require a paint touch up for around two years. When I did touch it up I just covered the engine and put some news paper behind the tubes against the motor and just gave it a good coat.

If you like to know what it sounds like here a sound clip on a Dyno Run in 2007. At that time it was 397 RWHP and 435 RWTQ. It is much higher now


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

hondatraitor05m6 said:


> does anyone know if the stock cat. dia. is the same as the pacesetter mid pipes? i would like to weld the stock cats into the midpipes.


Why weld the stock cats in. That will kill the new flow from the LT'? At the very least, get high flow cats


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

eff the cats, anyone know if wrapping the headers is worth it or anybetter?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

chuckD said:


> eff the cats, anyone know if wrapping the headers is worth it or anybetter?


Before you wrap them. Read the warranty from the Header maker. Some makers will VOID the warranty if they get wrapped.

As far as actually wrapping them, It will help lower your I.A.Ts a little and it will cover up any surface rust you might have.

On the bad side, wrapping won't last very long if your car is a Daily Driver. Much sooner then later, heat, road crap,rain water and other items will cause the wrap to deteriorate and you will only have to wrap them again.

FOR ME, RATHER PAINT * NOT WRAP


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

Kooks N Borla


----------

